# Wanted bar to rent



## Josie. (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi. We,re an excellent management family living in Portugal looking for a bar to rent luz Lagos area. Looked at a few but nothing which felt right or in the right area yet. We have many years experience between us are genuine reliable honest people looking to rent a bar with immediatte affect even though it's the winter months. Low ingoings , lower rent for the winter off season months building to a higher one for summer when trade is better. if you know of anything or have one please do not hesitate to contact me, thanks for taking the time to read this post. Regards Jo .


----------

